# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Vermes >  Phyllochaetopterus sp.???Tenho um pescador no aqurio?!

## Mrio Constncio

Ol a todos,

Comprei uma clavularia  pouco tempo e reparei que com ela vinha algo estranho  :Admirado:  de vez em quando sai uma espcie de fio branco a com 1 mm de dimetro, com uns 5 cm de comprimento, e com filamentos muito pequenos a toda a volta, que alguma "coisa" vai "desenrolando" dando idia que anda ao sabor da mar, mas que eu desconfio que seja mais ou menos controlado o movimento. E passado um pouco a dita "coisa" d uns puxes no fio e l o recolhe desaparecendo no meio da _clavularia_. Tem um aspecto vegetal o fio mas j apareceu em stios bem diferentes da rocha e aqueles puxes fazem crer que  animal.
Algum sabe ou desconfia o que seja?  :Whistle:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Algum sabe ou desconfia o que seja?


Boas Mario :Ol:  
Sei precisamente a que te referes :Admirado:  
Na minha pachiclavularia tambm veio  boleia um " bicho " desses.
Agora que j o viste vais reparar que o movimento desse brao  completamente controlado e no ao sabor da corrente.
No caso do meu parece existir um tubo oco igual ao das sabellas mas coberto de areia como que camuflado, do seu interior sai um brao esbraquiado
( perdoem a comparao mas para se perceber melhor  da cor do semen )
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
 O dito tem perto de 7 cm de comprimento , pelo menos , e costuma sair e 
enterrar-se na areia um pouco mais  frente , talvez procurando alimento.
Quando o brao  recolhido costuma vir aragonite agarrada  :Admirado:  
No sei identificar :yb665:  
No me pareceu perigoso para os outros animais  :yb665:  
Se com esta ajuda algum souber o que  ... agradeo
abrao a todos

----------


## PedroSousa

esse bicho nao faz grandes montes na areia, e depois deixa tipo um tubo de areia colada?? :SbSourire21:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> esse bicho nao faz grandes montes na areia, e depois deixa tipo um tubo de areia colada??


 O meu est a 2 ou 3 cm do vidro e tem rochas a beira . se eles tm tendencia para fazer montes de areia o meu no tem espao...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva
Pela vossa descrio parece ser Serpulorbis. PF vejam aqui

http://images.google.com/images?hl=p...-8&sa=N&tab=wi

e confirmem se de facto  isso ou no. Caso no seja continuaremos a procurar.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## PedroSousa

o meu faz grandes montes na areia, depois deixa tipo um tubo q fica a areia colada em forma de tubo, e as vezes ve se a areia a voar mesmo feito pelo bicho...

 prejudicial este bicho? :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Mrio Constncio

Boas,

Paulo Fornelos, pela descrio  mesmo isso, s que eu nunca v de onde sai o brao porque est escondido no meio dos plipos.

No sei se estamos todos a falar do mesmo bicho. No link que o Pedro Ferreira colocou, aparecem alguns que tambm tenho no aqua: uns que esto dentro de um pequeno tubo e que espalham  volta uma espcie de fio de seda e outros que constroiem um tnel na superficie da rocha viva coberto com areia (estes tambem nunca os v).
Talves que sejam aparentados :SbQuestion2:  

Quanto a serem perigosos tambm no me parece, mas l que so estranhos so :JmdALEnvers:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> : uns que esto dentro de um pequeno tubo e que espalham  volta uma espcie de fio de seda e outros que constroiem um tnel na superficie da rocha viva coberto com areia (estes tambem nunca os v).
> Talves que sejam aparentados


Boas :Ol: 
 Pedro Nuno no sei dizer se  o mesmo , o tubo  igual mas costuma ter areia a cobrir... e no se v o bicho branco a sair.

Mario os que constroiem os tuneis na rocha viva so realmente bastante 
semelhantes mas a  "cabea "  acastanhada e estes so completamente
brancos... ( podem ser primos  :yb624:  )
 :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:   :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas  :Ol:  
Pedro Sousa desculpa :Admirado:  
 possivel que seja o mesmo bicho pois o meu enterra-se na areia e 
remexe-a s que como no tem espao no pode fazer os ditos montes.
Eu tirava uma foto mas ele est a 2 ou 3 centimetros do vidro e a
 minha maquina no consegue focar... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
abrao a todos

----------


## PedroSousa

quase de certeza que  o mesmo bicho, o meu anda sempre na areia lol :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas  
> Pedro Sousa desculpa 
>  possvel que seja o mesmo bicho pois o meu enterra-se na areia e 
> remexe-a s que como no tem espao no pode fazer os ditos montes.
> Eu tirava uma foto mas ele est a 2 ou 3 centmetros do vidro e a
>  minha maquina no consegue focar...   
> abrao a todos



 :Ol: Viva
Se no podes fotografar a 2 ou 3 centmetros, fotografa a 10 uma vez que boa parte das maquinas digitais consegue fotografar a essa distancia  melhor do que nada, neste caso 10 cm  alguma coisa. PF fotografa como puderes e logo se ver.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas
>  Pedro Nuno no sei dizer se  o mesmo , o tubo  igual mas costuma ter areia a cobrir... e no se v o bicho branco a sair.
> 
> Mario os que constroiem os tuneis na rocha viva so realmente bastante 
> semelhantes mas a  "cabea "  acastanhada e estes so completamente
> brancos... ( podem ser primos  )


 :Ol: Relax, havemos de conseguir.

V PF esta pesquisa por imagens e se encontrares algo que entendas ser semelhante ou de facto o que pensas ser, assinala e informa-nos.

http://images.google.com/images?ie=U...=1&sa=N&tab=wi

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: PF verifiquem nesta pesquisa de imagens por vermes Bonellia sp.

http://www.starfish.ch/Korallenriff/Wuermer.html

ser Eupolymnia sp. ou spargetti worm, verme espargeti....

http://www.starfish.ch/Fotos/worms-W...ymnia-sp-2.jpg

http://images.google.com/images?svnu...ia+sp.&spell=1

http://images.google.com/images?svnu...i+worm&spell=1

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva de novo

experimentem tambm vermes Phoronis sp.

http://images.google.com/images?ie=U...=1&sa=N&tab=wi

e Phoronopsis sp.

http://www.marinelifephotography.com...ert/invert.htm

http://images.google.pt/images?clien...-8&sa=N&tab=wi

http://images.google.pt/images?svnum...ocurar+imagens

Necessitamos de imagens.
Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Necessitamos de imagens.
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno


 Boas  :Ol:  
O meu no  nada disso... :Icon Cry:  
No meio de uma colonia de pachiclavularia tem um tubo com cerca de 3 cm
de comprimento de cor marfim, na extremidade tem um orificio com
uns 2 milimetros de diametro.
 Desse orificio sai um unico brao semelhante aos dos spageti worms... :yb665:  
 A luz j se apagou mas depois vou tentar tirar uma foto.
cumprimentos

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Este  o tubo de onde sai o bicho branco... :yb624:  
Est ao centro em baixo...
Quando o apanhar com o brao de fora eu tiro foto.
Como podem ver esta coberto de aragonite como que a camuflar :yb665:  
Desculpem a qualidade da foto mas  uma canon A 75 com 
meia duzia de anos e um fotografo fraco...worm 003.jpg

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

E esta  uma foto completamente desfocada do "brao".
O brao est a um centimetro do vidro e a camara encostada ao vidro...
 Precisava de uma 400 D com lente macro :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  
worm 006.jpg

Aquele fio branco que se "v "  o dito...

----------


## Mrio Constncio

Boas

L consegui tirar uma foto  lingua do bicho  :HaEbouriffe:  




J agora, no tem a ver com o tpico mas aproveito, tenho este coral como sendo um _sarcophyton_ mas pelas imagens que tenho visto pode tambm ser um _Lobophytum_. O que vos parece?



Cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas
> 
> L consegui tirar uma foto  lngua do bicho


Essa "lngua" parece ser um filamento com partculas agarradas. Talvez seja um verme _Phyllochaetopterus sp._que a ser pode ser visto aqui com mais detalhe:

http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...pterus/sp..htm




> J agora, no tem a ver com o tpico mas aproveito, tenho este coral como sendo um _sarcophyton_ mas pelas imagens que tenho visto pode tambm ser um _Lobophytum_. O que vos parece?
> 
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos


Lobophytum. Podes ver aqui neste tpico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....2225#post82225 que o Jlio abriu na seco de identificao de espcies e usou a fotografia de um que eu tenho.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Mrio Constncio

Pedro, obrigado pela informao do coral. Quanto ao verme  possivel que seja algo do gnero, mas a idia com que fico  que no so particulas agarradas, pois parecem ter alguma simetria na disposio.

Um abrao

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...pterus/sp..htm



Boas :Ol:  
O corpo do bicho nunca o vi pois est sempre dentro do tubo :Admirado:  
Funciona como uma sabella, s o tubo  que sai para fora :yb665:  
Agora o "brao" ou "lingua" ou "tubo"  exatamente isto!!!
O dito  liso e no tem saliencias nenhumas!!!...
Como no percebo alemo gostaria de obter mais informaes 
sobre o meu hospede.
Se no fosse pedir muito, uma traduozinha era um espectaculo :yb677:   ou
um link ingls, francs, italiano ou espanhol tambm servem.
obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Se no fosse pedir muito, uma traduozinha era um espectculo  ou
> um link ingls, francs, italiano ou espanhol tambm servem.
> obrigado


 :Ol: Viva
Se fores ao google e efectuares uma pesquisa por _Phyllochaetopterus sp._ possivelmente encontrars.

para j ficas com a traduo que pude fazer do Alemo, uma lngua que s muito excepcionalmente traduzo se forem pequenos textos.





> Vive enfiado na areia de coral e arrasta um tubo tipo pergaminho que  complementado com pedaos de areia. O verme no  visvel, apenas um pedao da parte frontal fica protuberante da areia. So visveis a sair para cima dois  apndices na ponta do tubo. O tubo tem cerca de 5-6 vezes o tamanho do verme. A propagao  possvel, mesmo por fragmentao. At ao momento so descritos 17 tipos diferentes da a adio de "sp.".
> O verme apanha a sua alimentao com muco segregado pelos sacos de muco. Dois apndices saem do tubo e apanham tudo o que lhes passar nas imediaes (Detritos, plncton, etc...)


Tens aqui mais uns elos:

Pesquisa por imagens
http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...+imagens&gbv=2

Espanhol e Ingls sobre _Phyllochatopterus socialis_ no porto do Mar da Prata em Buenos Aires - Argentina
http://www.scielo.cl/scielo.php?pid=...pt=sci_arttext

aqui um artigo na reefs.org
http://reefs.org/library/aquarium_net/0897/0897_5.html

aqui um site de Israel
http://www.dafni.com/vermes/terebellidae.htm

aqui na reefkeeping, um artigo
http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-05/rs/index.php

Vermes "pr'a" dar e vender... :yb665:  espero que chegue e ajude.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas,

A trduo  mesmo essa Pedro. 

Num dos comentrios acrescentam ainda que, dependendo da quantidade de detritos existentes no aqurio, o nmero de individuos pode ser enorme. Mostram-se mais de dia que de noite dependendo da existencia de um Chelmon Rostratus no aquario.
Num refugio com Caulerpa podem ser vistos de dia. Diz ainda que s comeou a v-los depois de ter colocado Karibik live sand.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas,
> 
> A traduo  mesmo essa Pedro. 
> 
> Num dos comentrios acrescentam ainda que, dependendo da quantidade de detritos existentes no aqurio, o nmero de indivduos pode ser enorme. Mostram-se mais de dia que de noite dependendo da existncia de um Chelmon Rostratus no aqurio.
> Num refugio com Caulerpa podem ser vistos de dia. Diz ainda que s comeou a v-los depois de ter colocado Karibik live sand.


 :Ol: Viva Manuel Faria
Tenho c umas saudades da Sua, particularmente de viajar de comboio na Sua (pontualidade impressionante, paisagens fantsticas, comboios muito bonitos e asseados), de Lausanne (Ouchy, onde costumava ficar, frente ao lago e prximo do museu Olmpico), Zrich e Basel, esta ltima, onde fui regularmente durante trs anos consecutivos  feira dos relgios e de novo h 4 anos como responsvel do projecto D2 (Peugeot 407) a uma fabrica que a multinacional tinha em Magny Vernois - Frana a 100 Km de Basel...O Fondu de queijo cremoso onde mergulhvamos batatas cozidas a "murro", tudo muito quentinho acompanhado com um vinho branco muito fresco :SbLangue23:  :SbSourire19:  :Big Grin:  (e deixa um cheiro razovel no ar e na roupa :SbSourire: )...um dia volto, tenho de voltar...para ver as :yb665: ...Edelweiss...flores...Suias :Big Grin: 
Muito obrigado :yb677:  pela verificao que fizeste  minha traduo do Alemo que no  lngua que domine e mesmo que fosse  sempre bom ter algum atento e a ajudar nestas coisas, assim como pelo acrescento que fizeste para completar ainda mais a informao. Obrigado :SbOk3: 

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Manuel Faria

Pedro Nuno,

Se h algum que tem que agradecer, somos todos ns, pelas inmeras tradues que tens feito e pela dedicao que demonstras ter para com este maravilhoso mundo. :yb677:  
Tenho a certeza que dominas to bem, ou melhor do que eu, o alemo. Apesar de estar c h 26 anos, falar e escrever todos os dias, tenho sempre as minhas dificuldades devido s declinaes que como sabes so bem complicadas para ns. No entanto entendo e falo-o perfeitamente. Embora aqui seja mais um dialecto do que propriamente o alemo falado na Alemanha. S a escrita  igual.
Por isso, se houver necessidade de alguma traduo,  evidente que procurarei ajudar.
Quanto  Suia, tens muita razo. Tem paisagens lindissimas. Eu no viajo muito de comboio, apesar de o poder fazer quase de graa porque os correios oferecem um passo anual a todos os trabalhadores. Se no o fao de combio, fao-o de bicicleta e deixa-me dizer-te que, apesar de todo o esforo que por vezes se faz para subir at 2000/2400 metros de altitude :yb665:  , as paisagens que desfrutas l em cima recompensam-te todo esse sacrificio. :Pracima:  
Se um dia c voltares, como dizes,  s avisares. No que eu poder estarei  tua disposio.

----------

